# What is there on 81?



## dd45529 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hope to go south from Nebraska to Texas in early December for 2 weeks. Does anyone have a nice place to stay along the way? We hope to travel 300 or so miles per day and end up in the San Antonio area. Does anyone have a favorite down there? Thanks in advance. Katherine


----------

